# How do YOU "practice" or approach trailer music?



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2017)

Just curious how some of you approach writing for trailers without an actual job or video...and if there are any "practice" videos with dialog that can be used to write against?

Thanks for any insight.

Jake


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey Jake!

I find it super helpful to be very precise about the tone you're going for. Then find a trailer that absolutely nails it and throw it in your DAW without audio. I use the visuals just as a subtle guide for the emotions / aesthetic. Trying to be too specific and arrange for the pre cut trailer usually just leads to a headache.

Emotional tone and modern aesthetic should be your mantras for composing trailer music. Experimenting with unique sounds and techniques to reach those goals can lead to awesome results with good chances at placements.

I'd be majorly concerned also with trying not to sound like the cues big labels put out every month. When trailer supervisors want that sound, they know exactly where to go for it. Doesn't make sense to compete that way.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2017)

Greg, that makes sense. Just wondering if there is a site that has trailers with dialog only, and sound FX, to practice against? Otherwise, do most usually just pick a trailer from Youtube, and just import without audio? Thanks.

Jake


----------



## mac (Sep 26, 2017)

Get yourself on somewhere like deviantart, find an image that inspires you and write to that.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2017)

mac said:


> Get yourself on somewhere like deviantart, find an image that inspires you and write to that.



An image won't show me breaks or areas for risers and hits. I don't have issues with thematic cues, just structure mostly...I am sure once I do a few, it will be a lot easier to visualize without a video..just wondering if anyone uses actual videos to practice or write against. However, it is a good idea to grasp inspiration from art...I will give that a try as well.


----------



## mac (Sep 26, 2017)

Ah sorry, I misread your post. But yeah, do it anyway


----------



## waveheavy (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't believe there are that many trailers written with the video done first. Most often the music is written first, and the film is then cut to fit the trailer music. A study of trailers will reveal the structure which is a standard. There's some variations being used, but most trailer writers still stay fairly close to the standard trailer format.


----------



## waveheavy (Sep 28, 2017)

The basic structure is in five parts with a short break between each part (not 3 acts like most think). Intro-build-climax I - climax 2 - outro. If you listen to a lot of trailers with that structure in mind, you'll begin to recognize it as the standard.



jaketanner said:


> An image won't show me breaks or areas for risers and hits. I don't have issues with thematic cues, just structure mostly...I am sure once I do a few, it will be a lot easier to visualize without a video..just wondering if anyone uses actual videos to practice or write against. However, it is a good idea to grasp inspiration from art...I will give that a try as well.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 28, 2017)

waveheavy said:


> I don't believe there are that many trailers written with the video done first. Most often the music is written first, and the film is then cut to fit the trailer music. A study of trailers will reveal the structure which is a standard. There's some variations being used, but most trailer writers still stay fairly close to the standard trailer format.




I suppose you are right. Never really thought of it that way...I thought the scenes would be more important, then they pick the music that's closest and they edit the music. But I can see it being the opposite.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 28, 2017)

All the trailers I have scored are music first...then video edited to the music. Not sure what the typical method is, though.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 28, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> All the trailers I have scored are music first...then video edited to the music. Not sure what the typical method is, though.




That's actually better for me then. Thank you!!


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 28, 2017)

maybe think it from another point of view? grab the music that you know was used on trailers, bring it to your daw and copy the structure and feel. breaks and intensities etc.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 28, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> maybe think it from another point of view? grab the music that you know was used on trailers, bring it to your daw and copy the structure and feel. breaks and intensities etc.




Great idea..just until I get into the swing of it...I am so used to scoring to a picture, but it will be interesting to be free to experiment. Thanks for the tip.

Jake


----------

